# Revo Stage 1 - worth it?



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Has anyone performed a Revo Stage 1 performance upgrade on their TTS?

Recommended or any regrets?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It will give you RS level performance, but you don't get the 7speed box and without the weight...
Only you can say if its worth it to you..!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

If by worth it you mean is it value for money, then definitely yes, any stage1 map is good value for money when you consider the diminishing return vs cost for further increases.

However if by worth it you're referring to the risk of any issue vs the warranty potentially being voided then only you can decide.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

You may want to consider some extra depreciation which comes with Stage 1. No official dealer will take it and most private buyers will be reluctant to buy a tuned car. Potentially your overall loss may be comparable to the price difference between S and RS.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Otherwise you may like the car more and decide to keep it longer


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

olly2016 said:


> You may want to consider some extra depreciation which comes with Stage 1. No official dealer will take it and most private buyers will be reluctant to buy a tuned car. Potentially your overall loss may be comparable to the price difference between S and RS.


I've never heard of a dealer refusing a trade in, I think you are over stating the depreciation, how would a private seller even know the car has been tuned if you set it back to stock?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You have to sign to say the trade-in has not been modified or chipped, I'd assume there could be legal recourse if you make a false declaration...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

once reverted to stock, I don't see the problem in selling the car


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's fraud/deception though if you don't disclose that..? i'd need to re-read the trade in T&Cs
If it's not a problem why wouldn't you disclose it in the first place?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

I've previously traded a car in with Audi with full disclosure and they couldn't care less that the ECU was remapped, I didn't even revert to stock.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Same here, I've traded my previous 3 mapped cars and never had any problems. I know of 2 of the 3 still going with no issues still 10 years on!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

OP
If its worth the money? Well many people say yes. So I believe to be so.

However I would look in to whether it is reversable in case one day you plan to sell the car. Id also keep the original parts no matter how tempting it is to resell them.

OK I believe what people here are saying that they personally managed to sell their remaped car to someone or even to an audi dealesrhip.

However I warn you that this is highly situational.
1. Not every dealership will take a remapped car. Or not for the price you want because they will most likely reset it back and that costs time and money.

2. Not all people want remapped cars and feel like its a bad sign. A stigma that the owner is a kid who tortured the car and went "too wild" with it. Plus they may be afraid of some MOT problems down the line and possible early engine problems.

HOWEVER 2.
I know some people that wont mind buying a remapped car. Heck some would appreciate it because you saved them the extra step since they wanted to do that themselves.
But to most people I dont think they want a remapped car.

Whatever you do make sure that is reversible. Because you will get the best price only when everything is stock and original.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Same here, I've traded my previous 3 mapped cars and never had any problems. I know of 2 of the 3 still going with no issues still 10 years on!


Yep me too, 2 remapped cars traded into Audi and zero problems. They just don't care nor do they even ask about it. I can't recall ever signing anything to say the car was unmodified either. All they're bothered about is your tread depth and how many stone chips they'll need to sort out :roll: Let's face it, if Audi want to re-flash the car, it's not going to cost them anything to do it...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

powerplay said:


> Same here, I've traded my previous 3 mapped cars and never had any problems. I know of 2 of the 3 still going with no issues still 10 years on!


I suspect they don't care as they will just hook it up and have HQ download the factory config for the car, it then becomes unmodified for all intents and purposes.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It's a yes from me.

I did APR but probably similar gains, much more aggressive.

Will be going for stage 2 pops n crackles soon  Squeeze that last few hp out of the 4 pot screamer.

Of course if it goes boom, warranty won't cover you but I'm sure you know that anyway.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I know loads of folks that have mapped cars and traded them in. Personally I can't do it to anything lease, and would disclose to any trader/dealer, and expect neither to care less - most will be happily revert to stock and put a warranty on it; their loss if anything goes wrong and minimal risk for it to be a result of the map.

You will find reduced scope of your market but not so much reduce the price; once the car is 3+ years old it will be seen more as a perk by more folks, rather than potentially negative on the price.

Personally I've sold 3 mapped cars - all went to 'specialist' traders who gave me closer to my private asking price than the 'trade-in' price the dealer and others offered, with absolutely no hassle at all, and I've taken them up on it gladly.

So in my opinion, the only consideration to whether it's worth it should be your concern with the risk of running into issues with compromised warranty. But you may want to consider the potential for a harder sell if you'll be disposing of it whilst under warranty, as some buyers will have the same concerns.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

I was talking to a Revo authorised garage this week, and I was told the map can be reverted to stock at any time, and that once reverted to stock the map would have been undetectable by Audi, as it will
not even register in the flash counter. I am told the difference it would make to the driving performance of my Mk3 TTRS would be fenomenal. Feedback from MK3 TTRS who have taken the plunge would be welcomed.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I know, once ECU has been flashed, there is no way to hide this to Audi technicians...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't think it will flag up at the dealers but if investigated further by Audi they will find out.

Stage one on the RS is like +80bhp straight off, that will be noticeable


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Just to be clear a map whether taken off or not can now be easily picked up by Audi if needs be.

I know this first hand so this is NOT an old wives tale.

This is the primary reason why I'm not mapping my RS - at least within warranty.

As part of checks when you trade in they check for maps on cars as part of their audi authorised checklist and if it has been mapped or reverted back to stock they will sell on and not retail.

If you value your warranty DONT do it


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

cheechy said:


> Just to be clear a map whether taken off or not can now be easily picked up by Audi if needs be.
> 
> I know this first hand so this is NOT an old wives tale.
> 
> ...


Of course mapping your car within the warranty period is a risk but it's not quite as clear-cut as that - I mean it's not simply a case of mapping car = warranty immediately useless.

It will only really be an issue if something goes bang with the engine or transmission that would need fixing under warranty - for everything else it's not really an issue. So if your door handle falls off or, in more realistic terms, you want the updated freezing window seal fix under warranty, then no problem whether mapped or not.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

powerplay said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be clear a map whether taken off or not can now be easily picked up by Audi if needs be.
> ...


Completely agree but its the expensive to fix stuff we are talking about here - Haldex, gearbox, transmission, brakes, engine.

I just want the OP having any doubts about the decision.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I guess if you can't afford to fix it, don't risk breaking it


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Some folks put a huge excess on their policy to save £100 a year trusting they'll never use it and ultimately be quids in. Others rather pay up and avoid a lump sum potentially if they have to claim.

Personally I cut a middle ground... I've just put 10k on the car, no issues and no loss of fluids, oil consumption, funny noises etc so I'm now confident enough to cut short my drivetrain warranty now and do something crazy. But I'd never recommend anyone else to do the same, the safe bet is at least get 2yrs our of it. But I'm too damn impatient, confident enough, and have a credit card for worst case :evil:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The worst case is usually a new engine or engine rebuild!

Not a TT, but a mate had a close call last year with his used RS6. After he bought it he immediately had a full exhaust fitted, car was mint and drove sweet, he was contemplating getting it mapped for some monstrous 700+ hp and was looking into it when one morning it had problems starting and then bang, was dead.

He had done a lot of business with his local dealer and they turned a blind eye to the exhaust and it was covered under warranty. It took several months to get resolved and required a new engine at a cost of 30 grand- about what he paid for the car! Were he to have had it tuned he would have had to pay the full cost, which he definitely could not have.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

powerplay said:


> The worst case is usually a new engine or engine rebuild!
> 
> Not a TT, but a mate had a close call last year with his used RS6. After he bought it he immediately had a full exhaust fitted, car was mint and drove sweet, he was contemplating getting it mapped for some monstrous 700+ hp and was looking into it when one morning it had problems starting and then bang, was dead.
> 
> He had done a lot of business with his local dealer and they turned a blind eye to the exhaust and it was covered under warranty. It took several months to get resolved and required a new engine at a cost of 30 grand- about what he paid for the car! Were he to have had it tuned he would have had to pay the full cost, which he definitely could not have.


Quite, and a good example of the risk! I know where you stand, with your extra 80 horses :wink:

My brother had a close call with an M5, mapped, and an engine issue costing 8k. The dealer turned a blind eye and got 90% covered (car 3 months out of warranty). The dealer service history had a big part to play, they agreed the issue would most likely have been there at the end of warranty check too. They could have easily given him the finger and stuck him with the full bill. I dare say Audi would have been so accommodating, I'll start saving for my slush fund now


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

£30k !? That was very lucky ...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

RS6 has a special build Cosworth engine, not a car to break mapped or otherwise out of warranty


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Does anyone have the overrun software on stage 2? Curious how much it costs and whether it is worth it?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

The overrun software is an additional £100, Revo have updated their website and it seems the hardware requirements have changed for stage two, now they are saying you need an intercooler *gulp*

REQUIRED HARDWARE
Revo Performance Pack or
Revo Intercooler
Revo Downpipe
Revo Intake System


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

placeborick said:


> £30k !? That was very lucky ...


not to mention, nuts!!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

You have to weigh up if stage 2 is really worth it. 
The gains per £ are miles less than stg 1
Sure it's only an Additional 30 or so bhp.
Will barely notice that


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

One of the reasons I'm getting stage 2 is because I'm worried stage 1 will cause unnecessary wear due to the significant increase in power and torque, perhaps I'm being overly cautious, I'd rather have piece of mind.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Kipper11 said:


> One of the reasons I'm getting stage 2 is because I'm worried stage 1 will cause unnecessary wear due to the significant increase in power and torque, perhaps I'm being overly cautious, I'd rather have piece of mind.


You'd rather add a dp & ic and an even more aggressive map to reduce wear over a stage1 map which never exceeds tolerances - I'd like to know how that works?

Oh, and which piece?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Stage one is safest in that respect,

stage two will more likely pass the strain threshold and it's going to cost you a downpipe and intercooler on top of the map


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. I will need to reconsider. The mk3 TT sounds rather overdesigned if it can safely produce approx. 30% more power and torque, but i cant complain about that.

To add to my post - as far as I'm aware the TTS engine is very similar to the TT engine but has a larger turbo, intercooler and downpipe etc. Why can the TT safely obtain power figures to that of the TTS with no hardware? Are there any sources I could have a look at to improve my understanding as my knowledge on tuning is very limited.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Mass produced engines are tuned for longevity, emissions and fuel economy by the manufacturers, performance is on the backbench.

An S can be tuned to match an RS in just the same way with no hardware, you're just compromising the other ingredients.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

with BMW 6 cylinder turbo engines (and prob most other tuner maps) it would appear that you can choose how the tuner shapes the power and torque curves to a degree eg maximised for linearity or 'push in the back aggressive boost onset)

Does this forum now have experience of this variability? - As I am used to the sudden slug of torque of earlier turbos and due to the TT 4wd stability and traction, I personally would favour the most aggressive Stage 1 or 2 (sport cat downpipe only) - who offers this - getting info directly from tuners to date has proven to be a waste of time - perhaps different if you turn up with a bag full of cash, however the more wary customers prefer to research thing thoroughly before making the plunge

Also, if possible I would prefer the dual clutch sw ratio changes to be slower rather than quicker, and have a more noticeable traditional push in the back when up shifting (and do away with the 'burp') - but, no i wouldnt prefer full trad manual

Not a fan of this latest fad of emulating WRC cars with full power up shifting, noisy street exhaust and the 'burp'

I miss the days of my old pre-cat Porsche Turbo that gave a gentle 'thwac' on spirited drive upshifts (flame from exhaust but at least it didnt wake people up at night as is the modern trend..just saying..)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

griffster said:


> with BMW 6 cylinder turbo engines (and prob most other tuner maps) it would appear that you can choose how the tuner shapes the power and torque curves to a degree eg maximised for linearity or 'push in the back


Not with the N55 :lol:


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I know it`s not for everyone, but I`m awaiting pricing from my Revo dealer:
https://www.onlyrevo.com/content/exhaust-overrun

I think Revo released this just today.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

£120 inc vat. Will now need to check the ECU id if it qualifies.




__ https://www.facebook.com/revo/posts/10161648905020118



Quick update: my ECU is okay, visit booked for Monday.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

What is the point of over run software, purely vanity? How much should I expect to pay for a downpipe including fitting? Cheers


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

£600 for the downpipe plus labour to fit (some 2-3h labour probably, my local garage would charge around £120). 
https://www.demon-tweeks.com/uk/scorpio ... cosaux055/

Downpipe & stage 1 are the best upgrades imo. Overrun just for fun.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Paying for overrun? 
It will gurgle, bang and snap anyway after the map, I think people are being done over here :-D


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

powerplay said:


> You'd rather add a dp & ic and an even more aggressive map to reduce wear over a stage1 map which never exceeds tolerances - I'd like to know how that works?


To be fair there is the argument that the bigger IC is only reducing inlet temps which will reduce detonation risk and thus wear and tear, highly recommended on Stage1 anyway. And the downpipe with a sports cat is reducing backpressure giving a little relief from the higher EGTs... that's what I am telling myself anyway :roll:

Of course, the more aggressive map and huge midrange torque that comes with Stg2 kinda undoes that theory :lol: .

A custom map with 'Stg1' torque and only really pushing a little harder up-top is where it's at I would think. MRC would give that level of service on request no doubt, benefits of a custom tune. Anything 'canned' seem to give wild diesel-like midrange torque. My MK2 APR Stg2+ was like that, 'felt' brutally fast which, I suppose, makes for happier punters that really feel the difference. But a few pulls from low down and it started pulling a lot of timing up top.

On the TCU... you can get a fully customised map from TVS Engineering if you take a trip to NL. It'll cost a fair whack but they are the no.1 in that field.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The end result from either burning more fuel or the same fuel more efficiently is that you're still making a bigger bang, and bigger bangs means more load, stress and wear!


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

For anyone interested, it will cost approx. £4,550 (incl. VAT) for the full stage 2 performance pack including installation and overrun.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Kipper11 said:


> For anyone interested, it will cost approx. £4,550 (incl. VAT) for the full stage 2 performance pack including installation and overrun.


...errr, no..


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

That seems crazy expensive, I guess it depends on which platform you're referring to and if they saw you coming :lol:

For the RS I think all that's really needed for stage2 is intercooler so about 1-1.5k or so - even with a sports cat/dp as well I can't see how you'd get anywhere near 4.5k :?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Assuming Revo, I'd be expecting:
Stage 2 + TCU tune about £1100
Downpipe with sport cat £1000
Intercooler (forge?) £1050
Intake kit £800
...£3950 parts alone....

Plus about 6hrs fitting for that... not too far off actually, and kinda shows why stage 1 is so damn good value as you get 80% of the gains for 20% of the cost, and within reasonably safe limits too.

I've not seen a stage 2 that doesn't require a sport cat downpipe, and stage 1 will see most of the benefits of the intercooler and an intake anyway, so may as well stick with that. The problem is though, when you get there you'll be tempted to just add the downpipe and get the map to release that extra bit of power :lol:

I was deliberating whether I just go with a stage 1 map and leave it but then figured over time I want to change all that lot. So I have stage 2, but can run the stage 1 file until I'm ready. Future proofed


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I had assumed already having stage1 and usually it's not a huge cost for stage2 on top, so appreciate higher cost there if not already mapped.

Not sure about intake kit - what does that get you? I hear time and again the stock airbox is good for well over 500hp, I have a 3rd party air filter but probably don't really need it.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

powerplay said:


> I had assumed already having stage1 and usually it's not a huge cost for stage2 on top, so appreciate higher cost there if not already mapped.
> 
> Not sure about intake kit - what does that get you? I hear time and again the stock airbox is good for well over 500hp, I have a 3rd party air filter but probably don't really need it.


Yeah good point, most off the shelf options will let you upgrade for a nominal fee. If it's custom then usually you're paying full whack again.

The stock airbox is good for 500hp, I've heard folks going higher too, but it does start getting restrictive. I believe the Integrated Engineering was run in an independent test where it increased the pressure at the turbo intel by 150mbar with ~500hp. At lower power the turbo can just spin a bit harder to increase the pressure ratio, but helping it breathe gives the alternate of more power - in that case it was about 25hp. But I should hope so too for a £1000 intake. I've heard just doing the forge pipe with the stock box is worth at least half of that though, at about £150, which seems like a good compromise.


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes that's for revo. This is what I was quoted:

"The pricing for the performance pack follows:

PP pack to fit TT: £4011.60 inc VAT

Stage 2 ECU & TCU maps including over run: £250

Plus £300 for fitting the parts and mapping it up for you.

Total: £4561.60"

Remember all prices stated on revos website are excluding VAT so ECU + DSG is around £1400, at least that's what I'm told. The performance pack includes the revo intercooler with pipes, revo air flow filter and a downpipe with sports cat. They told me the mapping included in the package is for stage 1 and an upgrade to stage 2 is required which I find strange. I haven't checked APR yet but would be interesting to compare.

Update: Revo contacted me to confirm that the PP pack is priced for stage 2 software. Therefore the total price is £4,411.60 for the stage 2 performance package with overrun and installation costs.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Here`s what I paid:
- stage 2 £584 (25% off deal) - set conservatively to stage 1-like (just accounting for the downpipe); 
- stage 1 dsg £358 (25% off deal)
- downpipe £511 (from Ghost Bikes)
- downpipe fitting at a local garage around £120
total £1573 inc. vat. 
Going back to Revo dealer tomorrow to have the overrun update installed + all other maps updated to current versions. As the car had a new full exhaust fitted on the last visit, they seem willing to put proper stage 2 files - looking forward to it!


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Interesting that they're okay with stage 2 without the intercooler and air flow filter. If/when you get it fully mapped to stage 2 I'd be interested in seeing your dyno if you don't mind.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

It`s now set to stage 2, there is a subtle, but notable difference, car definitely feels better/more responsive. I would assume it`s now closer to 325 bhp, compared to around 313 before. Here`s my previous dyno chart (whp), I`m not planning to redo it unless it`s going to be relatively cheap.










Revo charts for comparison (bhp):



















As for the overrun feature, it`s definitely fun and quite controllable. From inside the car it`s a bit muted, but when you open the window a bit, it can be quite loud. If I remember correctly, it gets activated for 1.5 or 1 second, depending if you`re off throttle or downshifting. You can choose not to have the crackles by choosing the right drive mode (and still go fast) or to have lots of them with proper accelerator and dsg control (no need to go especially fast, even 20-30mph is okay).
I like it, as it encourages to use the paddles more to get the best out of it.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

jabiqq said:


> Here`s what I paid:
> - stage 2 £584 (25% off deal) - set conservatively to stage 1-like (just accounting for the downpipe);
> - stage 1 dsg £358 (25% off deal)
> - downpipe £511 (from Ghost Bikes)
> ...


Hey thanks for all the info, what exhaust did you get?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

jabiqq said:


> Here`s what I paid:
> - stage 2 £584 (25% off deal) - set conservatively to stage 1-like (just accounting for the downpipe);
> - stage 1 dsg £358 (25% off deal)
> - downpipe £511 (from Ghost Bikes)
> ...


Hey thanks for all the info, what exhaust did you get?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

gAgNiCk said:


> Hey thanks for all the info, what exhaust did you get?


I used Scorpion, as they seemed a reputable company without silly prices. Downpipe makes the biggest difference. Then I fitted the rest of the exhaust, first resonated valved, but it felt almost like stock. Non-resonated valved is the way to go. However, cat-back isn`t really a must - the stock cat back is really good. Upgrade only if you really want a nice growl with valves open.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

My TTS is coming up to three years old, so as it will be out of warranty I'm thinking it's time to look at a remap.

How much are people paying for a Revo remap? Got my previous A5 remapped at quattrotech, I think it was on a group buy for about £250.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Kipper11 said:


> Yes that's for revo. This is what I was quoted:
> 
> "The pricing for the performance pack follows:
> 
> ...


...or £2800 for imported 400 bhp Chevy V8 ... 'keep it real, bang for buck' comparison [smiley=gossip.gif] - no, not suggesting engine swaps - simply pointing out that UK tuning appears to have an element of 'ROB' Rip Off Britain?

Sports downpipe, what was it £1,000 plus VAT?! - Nice business if you can get it..

just saying..


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

griffster said:


> ...or £2800 for imported 400 bhp Chevy V8 ... 'keep it real, bang for buck' comparison [smiley=gossip.gif] - no, not suggesting engine swaps - simply pointing out that UK tuning appears to have an element of 'ROB' Rip Off Britain?
> 
> Sports downpipe, what was it £1,000 plus VAT?! - Nice business if you can get it..
> 
> just saying..


I wonder how many PP units they sell, it does seem expensive compared to plain old stage 1!


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm also assuming you've told your insurance company? I've been asking around and unfortunately most seem reluctant to support a 20% increase, never mind >30%.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Kipper11 said:


> I'm also assuming you've told your insurance company? I've been asking around and unfortunately most seem reluctant to support a 20% increase, never mind >30%.


You would think they would base it between the S and RS prem level, I am told there is usually a specialist out there for tuned vehicles ..anyone?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Kipper11 said:


> I'm also assuming you've told your insurance company? I've been asking around and unfortunately most seem reluctant to support a 20% increase, never mind >30%.


Ok, lets sort a few things out in this thread...

Stage 1: Best value bang for buck. You Tell the "computer/ECU" in the car to turn everything up. More air, more fuel, more power. But it's just software - £4HPis Good! Estimate? - £400-800 - 20% increase in power
Stage 2: Breathing mods, more power than stage 1, but you allow more airflow into the engine. Air and fuel need to mix, to make a bang, which powers the engine. But Audi measure this very tightly when they build the car, so there's an improvement, but way less £4HP than stage 1. Additional £1500 - 5% increase in power above stage 1
Stage 3: New turbo - Big boi time, but big boi money. This is what normal people would call a heavily modified car. You get more of everything and pay 6k for the privilege. Another £6k - another 15% increase on power above stage 2.

There's so much minutiae to tuning, which changes by tune, and by car, but this should be a general guide.


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

griffster said:


> Kipper11 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also assuming you've told your insurance company? I've been asking around and unfortunately most seem reluctant to support a 20% increase, never mind >30%.
> ...


That is what I thought as well. I checked my insurance with a TTS and was happy with the quotes. Stage 1 is approx. 30% so I'm in a bit of a difficult situation. I'm interested in finding out what insurance company everyone has chosen once going stage 1.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Number86 said:


> Kipper11 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also assuming you've told your insurance company? I've been asking around and unfortunately most seem reluctant to support a 20% increase, never mind >30%.
> ...


so no better than the original Mk1 BAM? ...bring on an EV version..and double the torque


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Except you don't get more of everything with a stage 3, what you do get is a huge hole up to about 4.5k rpm and large bill lol


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Some of those stage 3 golfs aren't far from 600bhp
You just wouldnt do that to a daily car though, be an engine rebuild every year.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Just curious what RON fuel peeps are using with their Revo map and if they notice any discernible difference between 95v97 that justifies the additional expense? Any other benefits to using a higher octane fuel or is it just a waste of money? Cheers


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

95; have not tried 97. Really fast enough as it is..


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I always use Tesco 99 fuel in my tuned Audi S4. Dyno showed 489.9 PS on 99 but estimate was for 474 on 95 Ron.
Not a big difference and unlikely you would notice any difference unless REALLY pushing it.
But if really pushing on, using the right fuel would prevent any likelihood of pinking (though you would hear the engine note change anyway).
If I am caught in the position of having to use vin ordinarie I just hold back on the revs a little.
Never use the car to anywhere near its potential though and would probably have been quite content with stage 1 at around 410 PS.


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

What insurer did you go with, I cant find any insurer that will accept a 30% increase in power. Was going to go stage 2 but cant even fet insured with stage 1.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

As far as I am aware, in the event of an accident the insurance company will not check the ecu software version, therefore whether you decide to declare a software mod or not is an ethical question for the individual...


----------



## Kipper11 (Feb 21, 2019)

That's a fair point and I agree. However if someone were to add hardware, for stage 2 for example, I'm assuming It would need to be declared? I'm not sure what my best approach would be in regards to declaring it as I know the power output is greater than 30%, whether they can access those figures is unclear to me. If anyone has gone stage 2 and has time to share their approach to insurance I would be very grateful.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

I was considering going stage 2 with just a downpipe, however the hardware requirements now seem to have changed somewhat opportunistically, it just doesn't seem worth the hassle given the performance return on investment and the absolute need to disclose hardware mods to insurers.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

gAgNiCk said:


> I was considering going stage 2 with just a downpipe, however the hardware requirements now seem to have changed somewhat opportunistically, it just doesn't seem worth the hassle given the performance return on investment and the absolute need to disclose hardware mods to insurers.


Stage 1 as always is the 'sensible' option. I'm running the Unitronic Stage1+ 98-RON map at the moment and my 100-200kmh time dropped from 8.5s to 7.1s. It is recommended to have an Intercooler to give slightly better top-end especially in hot weather, but can run without it. I'll be measuring the improvement as I progress to Stage 2.

To run the stage 2 it's expected that you've fitted an intake, intercooler and downpipe with any tuner. Not opportunistic, just the requirement to safely push it that bit further. You will see a performance increase fitting those parts on Stage 1, but not to the same extent.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

My 2016 TT has been Unitronic Stage 1+ ECU/TCU tuned since 8000 km and the car is now at 49000 km.

In December, I decided to go Stage 2 and bought a Unitronic downpipe and the Stage 2 ECU/TCU software. The acceleration was intense, I thought my next purchase would probably be new brakes before an intercooler. The noise wasn't too bad in normal traffic and got decently loud on the throttle. What turned me off and led me to remove the downpipe and go back to Stage 1... was the drone at highway speeds. I am on the freeway a lot and the foghorn sound at 2800 rpm drove me crazy. I tried to get a Vibrant resonator installed on the midpipe but the TT driveshaft was in the way.

In the end, I am still super happy with Stage 1. No complaints. I run the car on 94 AKI/98 RON premium gas (higher octane tune of the two choices)


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Stage one in a TTS is way way more than you need on a UK road considering our speed limits.

But it does make it fun getting there!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

That's kind of true,

Anything over 300hp its hard to see the difference when 'playing' as you need to be reaching license losing speeds. 

Must be frustrating having 500hp+ but being unable to use it


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Dunno what you mean! By that logic the most base level Ford is all anyone ever needs, since every car on sale can easily exceed the national speed limit :?

Presumably you'd prefer not to own an RS, or R8, 720s... as they're obviously completely pointless :lol:


----------

